# A large Thank You



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently sold four Don Winter passenger cars and made a large mistake estimating the shipping costs.
I just received a check from George Noel Crawford for the difference, and it was a large amount.
This was not required as I made the mistake and had already shipped them to him.
I want to compliment Noel as being a real gentleman.
I'm afraid I don't know his MLS name. 
Thanks again Noel


----------

